# Cannot install webapps/plugins in Chromium



## toomanysecrets (Sep 8, 2021)

Hi!

Excuse me if I'm asking for something evident, but every time I try to install a plugin in Chromium (uBlock, etc), I only can obtain this message:

"FAILED_TO_COPY_EXTENSION_FILE_TO_TEMP_DIRECTORY".

Please, anybody could help me?

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## steew (Sep 18, 2021)

I'm having the same problem.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 19, 2021)

FreeBSD bug 258573 – www/chromium Could not install package: 'FAILED_TO_COPY_EXTENSION_FILE_TO_TEMP_DIRECTORY'


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 24, 2021)

linunix said:


> Upgraded chromium: 92.0.4515.159_1 -> 92.0.4515.159_2
> Still has the same issue



This is expected, please see <https://www.freshports.org/www/chromium/#history>.

The recent commits were:

for FreeBSD bugs 258271 – www/chromium: Makefile warning for grep mempcpy /usr/include/string.h. This warning is redundant and persistent. and 258576 – www/chromium: build fails with harfbuzz 3.0.0
not for bug 258573.


----------



## Zagzigger (Dec 8, 2021)

Any update on this, or even a workaround?
I'm not comfortable running Chromium without my favourite extensions. 
Thanks.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 12, 2022)

Zagzigger said:


> Any update on this, or even a workaround?



Things might be better, or fixed; please test.


----------

